# People can hear my thoughts



## hichews

I am very anxious.


----------



## Lisa

You have to get treatment ASAP. You cannot cure yourself of this. You need professional help! Good luck.


----------



## Jimminy_Billy_Bob

I suffer from this. My mind assumes that people know what I'm thinking, therefore I withdraw, become irritable and try not to come in contact with anyone. Let me reassure you though having been through it myself, and beaten it to some degree, its in no way real. Its a delusion that stems from our anxiety of people that becomes so extreme that you turn it into an obsession. Just like any thought pattern it can be redirected and eventually eliminated. There's always the threat of it coming back in response to an event or series of events where you feel extreme anxiety or depression, but it can always be beaten back.

It is a vicious cycle though, the more you think people can read your mind, the more anxious you get, the more depressed you get, which in turn feeds the delusional thoughts. One day I decided this is just not true anymore and I started working on my self esteem, my unnecessary hate of people and all things in the world, and these thoughts over time have greatly diminished. Anyway thats just my experience, probably a good idea to see a professional about it as lisa said, medication and talk therapy may help, cbt will definately help.


----------



## millenniumman75

hichews said:


> I have recently became very anxious that a few specific other people can "hear" what I'm thinking and all my thoughts. I start thinking obsessively, especially obsessively thinking about the things that I DON'T want them to know about. I feel like I am purposely sending them my thoughts and they are getting all of my thoughts that I especially don't want them to know.
> 
> Please, someone tell me that this is impossible. Someone give me some scientific or reasonable support that this cannot ever happen. How should I be thinking to cure myself of this?


I can read your thoughts. You are feeling like your being exposed through mind waves. Well, mental telepathy doesn't exist the way we think it does. Carrie? Well, that's telekinesis - she could move things :troll <- actually, that movie makes me cry.

*Do NOT think about a blue elephant for the next 10 seconds! :eyes


----------



## MadCap Laughing

Quick! think of a yellow rubber duckie.


EDIT: seriously, hakuna matata man, no one can read your mind


----------



## neurotic1

Nah, no one can read your thoughts, if they could they would probably be able to hear other peoples thoughts, and that would make for a really noisy experience, so even if they could get your thoughts they couldn't hear it, thus those so called mind reading and psychics are frauds. 

If anyone was picking up on my thoughts they would be totally lost, I don't think in straight mentally focused paths, and they would probably freaked out as i got really weird thoughts all the time :sus.

Lets see if i can read your thoughts.... Hmm... Hmm.... I see... :idea I'm getting a picture, it.. it looks like :eviland there seemz to be a:dueland a feeling of :mushy. 


OK, who's thinking of Zorro.


----------



## clouddead

I've suffered from this. It wasn't that extreme but I would question myself "OMG, I think they know I just thought *something* about them"

I suffered from it for a few months but I eventually got over it. Try not to think about it and convince yourself it's not real. Try this, think about the person and think about something that you would never dare telling them in person. Like for example, I looked at girls and thought "you're so sexy I would **** the living **** out of you" and then I saw nothing happened and I slowly convinced myself it wasn't happening. Sorry for the lewd comments but that happened to me while I was 13-15 and my hormones were going crazy.


----------



## sacred

nobody can hear your thoughts. people can analyze your body language and facial expressions and interpret some things from that but thats it. the only people they may know what youre thinking about or how youre feeling is people that know you very well. 
youre pretty much just like a cover of a book to random people out there.


----------



## korey

This is kind of unrelated, but lately I have been telling myself while in public that everyone already knows everything about me that I don't want people to know, and it actually makes me relax because I'm not worried about trying to conceal my body or my actions from everyone else.


----------



## Zombie Sheep

Woah, I used to get this when I smoked loads of weed. I'd be sitting on the bus, thinking... They can all hear me thinking! Thinking about what porn I was watching last night, thinking that woman over there is too fat, I'd better not think about my PIN number... Lah lah lah lah! Well yeah, it could be OCD or mild psychosis, but more likely you're anxious and just worrying too much. They can't hear you thinking! It's biologically impossible! :yes

Tell your doctor, you might be paranoid and they can give you drugs to remedy that, like a low dose of anti-psychotic or something. Not that I'm saying you're psychotic! Woah, don't think that, just that those obsessive thoughts can be treated with certain drugs, like they were with myself.


----------



## nubly

youre not the same poster whose poop was coming out funny or whose mom molested his pants zipper are you? :sus


----------



## Stargirl09

Yes, I get this now and then. It tends to pop up in a morning when everything is so quiet and dark, like you I imagine I'm sending the thought straight to the exact people I DON'T want to know, the stuff I think of isn't even real but it's like my mind betrays me. 

I totally understand but I thought, **** this, if my mind is gonna do this then it can work FOR me not against me so I imagine I'm doing something cool, something others would be jealous of, but yeah, sometimes you just want your mind back-not playing games.


----------



## heylookitstyler

*hello*

im new to this forum and let me tell you it is so nice to hear that im not the only one who thinks this is possible. Ever since May i have been extra paranoid that i send my most embarrassing thoughts to others. In school i get anxiously worked up when i think my teacher can hear all my thoughts that i think about him or her...very distressing. Im getting a second opinion on my diagnoses in a couple weeks. I tell my pdoc that i have auditory hallucinations because thats the only thing i can classify this weird thing as...

im currently on anti-psys and anti-depress. for this.

gets way worse when smoking weed...off the stuff


----------



## MlleKathy

Oh my god! I get that too! but only when I think of things I don't want them to know when they are in front of me... I start getting all red and I would think "Shut up, shut up!" and quickly think of something else.


----------



## lde22

If you really believe that people can hear your thoughts, then I think that is called schizophrenia. If inanimate objects start talking to you (like the sun) then you definitely have schizophrenia. The reason I say if the sun starts talking to you is because I saw a show about people who have schizophrenia and one of the people on the show thought the sun was talking to him. You should probably go to the doctors. 

But don't worry people cannot hear what you are thinking. If you want to test this then think something that if they heard you think it they would do or say a certain thing. For example think "if you can hear what I am thinking say my name" or something like that, and if they don't then they obviously can't hear what you are thinking.


"How should I be thinking to cure myself of this?"
Don't think about it. That's the problem you are thinking and analyzing too much. Try to relax and clear your mind. Don't think about anything.


----------



## pameliux88

Ive had this happen to me since I started taking weight loss pills. At first I stop the piplls ,started eating, took sleeping pills. 7 months have passed by but I hear voices from people I know but never met in person. I can hear their way of thinking, attitudes, personality traits, and see right through their eyes. Its very weird and hard to control. Since I hear them speaking to me I cant stop talking back in my thoughts and I get so into he conversation I cant stop myself from thinking.And then I freak out because I respond in ways I should never speak to this people so I get more anxious. I act normal in real life I'm very for say "proper". When Ive seen this people in person my thoughts are correct on how they act. its so accurate .. Its very weird.


----------



## Stantheman

I used to get this alot, not so much anymore.. Whats stranger then that tho is sometimes I can read peoples thoughts.. Well not really, but its wierd, its like I can tell what their thinking by their body language or something.. One specific example was when I was driving with this girl I knew, and I looked at her and I could just tell she was thinking about this one guy from a couple days before, so I told her "dont worry, that guy clearly liked you, he will call soon" and she just looked at me like WTF and she was all freaked out "How did you know I was thinking about that!?!" There have actually been toooons to instances like this, mostly with people I know well tho.


----------



## pameliux88

I believe a part of it is our predisposition to situations and people
that we think about over and over. It a repetitive cycle of attitudes that we replicate. But it is an hallucination. I can even dare to say it is the spirit of the person and thats why they are not aware as we are. But I am also a believer and I think that when theres a fear one must ask God to help us. Because its a deep rooted idea in my mind that believes this really is real. I myself need to continually convince myself that is not real.tell yourself to have serenity and to look around, see where youre at.keep yourself sane.


----------



## ont6

sometimes i get like this but my attention span is so short i might start thinking about whats for dinner and that thought goes away.


----------



## bmwfan07

Stantheman said:


> I used to get this alot, not so much anymore.. Whats stranger then that tho is sometimes I can read peoples thoughts.. Well not really, but its wierd, its like I can tell what their thinking by their body language or something.. One specific example was when I was driving with this girl I knew, and I looked at her and I could just tell she was thinking about this one guy from a couple days before, so I told her "dont worry, that guy clearly liked you, he will call soon" and she just looked at me like WTF and she was all freaked out "How did you know I was thinking about that!?!" There have actually been toooons to instances like this, mostly with people I know well tho.


That's just intuition and perhaps you're very good with perceiving body language. There is no psychotic or extrasensory element (I don't believe in the latter anyway). The fact is, you're clearly still in touch with reality.



pameliux88 said:


> Ive had this happen to me since I started taking weight loss pills. At first I stop the piplls ,started eating, took sleeping pills. 7 months have passed by but I hear voices from people I know but never met in person. I can hear their way of thinking, attitudes, personality traits, and see right through their eyes. Its very weird and hard to control. Since I hear them speaking to me I cant stop talking back in my thoughts and I get so into he conversation I cant stop myself from thinking.And then I freak out because I respond in ways I should never speak to this people so I get more anxious. I act normal in real life I'm very for say "proper". When Ive seen this people in person my thoughts are correct on how they act. its so accurate .. Its very weird.





pameliux88 said:


> I believe a part of it is our predisposition to situations and people
> that we think about over and over. It a repetitive cycle of attitudes that we replicate. But it is an hallucination. I can even dare to say it is the spirit of the person and thats why they are not aware as we are. But I am also a believer and I think that when theres a fear one must ask God to help us. Because its a deep rooted idea in my mind that believes this really is real. I myself need to continually convince myself that is not real.tell yourself to have serenity and to look around, see where youre at.keep yourself sane.


You are almost definitely experiencing psychosis and need professional help. God *will not* fix whatever is going on in your brain. Is the weight-loss pill you're on dexedrine? That's an amphetamine. Amphetamines sometimes cause psychosis. Call whatever doctor prescribed your drug and tell them what your symptoms are. They will probably tell you to stop taking it. I would even recommend going to the ER if you get more aggressive psychotic symptoms, like voices commanding you. Psychosis is very serious and needs to be handled as such.


----------



## pameliux88

I want to thank you for answering problems I and other have. I went to the doctor today and im starting treatment. I told him I speak with this voice on a daily basis but now I know how to play it cool among others. I dont panic or go crazy:clap I know how to be "mature" about it. He just looked at me and suggested therapy..


----------



## bmwfan07

pameliux88 said:


> I want to thank you for answering problems I and other have. I went to the doctor today and im starting treatment. I told him I speak with this voice on a daily basis but now I know how to play it cool among others. I dont panic or go crazy:clap I know how to be "mature" about it. He just looked at me and suggested therapy..


I'm glad you've decided to seek treatment. Did he give you a diagnosis? What medications, if any, have you been prescribed?


----------



## pameliux88

For past the past six moths I've had lorazepam and risperidone:roll. But not constantly. I'll just take it once in a while. However I have an appt on tuesday and theyll check out whats the best.. lame.. I dont like admiting it. its retarded.:|


----------



## zebra00

hearing voices and thinking people can read your mind are symptoms of psychosis


----------



## anonymous866

I feel exactly the same way, **** I've been in this state of mind for a few years now, and every time it gets worse. I can't even go out during the day because I get really paranoid, I keep thinking people can read my thoughts, I feel like everyone is looking at me. This disorder has become so severe that I have skip school because I just get paranoid and I start acting weird.


----------



## Roscoe

that is how pot affects me


----------



## hitthelights

I used to think this and still do often. But I reposed if people could hear my thoughts they probably would have taken me to the doctor...


----------



## jimbo1

paranoid schizophrenia possibly, i have this/


----------



## hooch

*radio waves !!!*

actually it is possible ......check out a film from guy richie called revolver!!! its a loosely bassed likeness and you should seek help and its not something you should get drawn into as it does only get worse the longer it goes on but it is real and very possible!!!


----------



## alligatortears50

.


----------



## zebra00

:afrar:eyes


----------



## Ramondo

pameliux88 said:


> For past the past six moths I've had lorazepam and risperidone:roll. But not constantly. I'll just take it once in a while. However I have an appt on tuesday and theyll check out whats the best.. lame.. I dont like admiting it. its retarded.:|


I guess you've been told you have schizophrenia, otherwise you probably wouldn't be on risperidone. However, risperidone has one similarity to most other drugs - it only works if you take it.


----------



## Dinosaw

Wow, I thought this place was for finding help, I didn't realize coming here meant submitting to judgment and getting branded without due process.

People here throw the 'schizophrenia' thing around too easily. Open your minds people, spiritual awareness / consciousness raising resembles schizophrenia, at least in the way it's practiced commonly. I'd like to know who's handing out the doctorates to those of you willing to brand others so irresponsibly. 

pameliux88 - do not accept a diagnosis of schizophrenia or psychosis without a second opinion. I recommend finding a second doctor that shares your faith or at least respects it. There is no way a doctor can responsibly prescribe meds without a serious course of analysis. What you are experiencing could have dozens of causes, make sure you're finding, or being told, the right one. It may even take you a long time but it's worth the effort, you need the truth, not a band-aid that's more a restraint than a relief.

Here's a word for y'all - Neurodiversity - look it up. Stop letting the neurotypicals tell you how to think and live. NTs are more schizophrenic than not. They're too darn fragile for their own good and their weakness is going to be more disastrous than constructive for our species.


----------



## Ramondo

Dinosaw said:


> Here's a word for y'all - Neurodiversity - look it up. Stop letting the neurotypicals tell you how to think and live. NTs are more schizophrenic than not. They're too darn fragile for their own good and their weakness is going to be more disastrous than constructive for our species.


Yes, you're right that there are other conditions in which risperidone is used (or other people for whom risperidone is prescribed, if you like).
I'm a bit confused by what by you mean by "Neurotypicals are more schizophrenic than not". Are you saying that people who would usually be classified as having normal neuro-psychological function are more likely to be schizophrenic than those who are not?


----------



## Appleseed1

This must be one of my major problems these days, like others have said, I automatically assume people know what i'm thinking and feeling, its a scary feeling and seems, completley irrational


----------



## Ramondo

Appleseed1 said:


> This must be one of my major problems these days, like others have said, I automatically assume people know what i'm thinking and feeling, its a scary feeling and seems, completley irrational


Yes, but there's a difference between the experience in a psychosis - like schizophrenia - in which people really do believe that others know what they are thinking and feeling; and the experience in SA where you know it's your imagination and anxiety that's causing the feeling, and you know they can't really know what's going on inside your head.

Unfortunately, knowing that it's not really happening doesn't necessarily make the feeling any less disturbing.


----------



## rdp234

No, they can't, but you can and your thoughts effect how you feel and that shows. They can't actually hear your thoughts, but your body language and stuff kinda reveals it in a way.


----------



## caithiggs

Roscoe said:


> that is how pot affects me


I thought it was just me! Nobody even believes me I can hear voices and read other people when I smoke pot. They're all like "it was obviously laced" but I'm like "you smoked the same stuff!"

Yeah, I hear indistinct voices, and sometimes I start to feel like I can feel inside the other people's personalities in the room, and almost make out their thoughts. It starts to totally freak me out because then I can't remember what it feels like to be who I am, and I don't have control over my feelings of self. Sooo crazy. I always get really uncomfortable and have to leave the room. Only when I'm high though.

I'm not saying people who experience psychosis should not seek help, because they should, but I think that drugs (and yeah, prescribed or not!) can mess with our brain chemistry, and mess with our brain waves. When our brains are working in a different pattern from the way we were born to be, then we can potentially see or hear or feel things that we haven't necessarily evolved to experience, but it's energy that's always there, we just don't have the right brain patterns to perceive it. But I'm not crazy, that's just a theory and does not affect the way I deal with reality. I still perceive it in the normal way, and am aware of what is normal and what is not. Still I think there is more to being crazy than what they say...


----------



## caithiggs

Aside from drugs though, other things can affect your mind. Like I used to feel like people were reading my thoughts. But if you are in a room or something that has a high electromagnetic field, if you have a sensitivity to it, you can start to hallucinate or feel paranoid. For me that's what it was, because there was a room in my house growing up I always thought was haunted. I could feel someone or something watching me and reading my thoughts, and got paranoid there were cameras behind the mirrors recording me. It honestly only ever happened in this one room in my entire life. Totally an EMF field. You should look into it if it only occurs in specific places.


----------



## roya

I'm with Dinosaw


----------



## Noob

Get out of my Fricking head!
GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT!!!!


----------



## pameliux88

There's great news!!!!
theres nothing wrong with you!
the only thing thats wrong is that your 
talking to yourself..
go get medicated it works
i would know!!!
<3 all of you:clap:yes


----------



## Ramondo

roya said:


> I'm with Dinosaw


Good. Maybe you could clarify what he said, and answer the question I posed to him after his post, seeing he seems to be too chickenshıt to reply.


----------



## abrakus

Does it bother you? If it does, you should practice not thinking.


----------



## Salus

I think this SOMETIMES, and sometimes I feel like a higher power can hear my thoughts. But I know it's just me being paranoid.


----------



## chilipeppers

i thought i was the only person who had this... well this is comforting! i didn't realize it was such a thing? i mean.. like i'm totally normal? it doesn't mean you're crazy or anything, yeah?


----------



## Frenger868

Yes, I've done this before. I don't think its serious or anything, just silly paranoia. Sometimes, I think a certain thing about someone, think they know what I'm thinking, and then, to check if they are a mind reader, tell them mentally to blink their eyelids twice or something like that. Then, when they don't do anything, I think, THEY'RE ON TA' ME! But fortunately its not a constant thing for me, just happens when I'm particularly anxious.


----------



## chilipeppers

Ok thats good then. Yeah, for me it's only sometimes. It's always in the car when my parents are driving me to the train in the morning.. I don't know what it is. Then when I think something to do with say my ex boyfriend or something like that I cringe away like it's wrong i'm thinking such a thing.. It's like somebody's here telling what I can and can't think. thanks for clearing up that i'm sane!


----------



## experienced

*message inna bottle*

well this is my first post on any forum of anykind. my google results for "people can hear my thoughts,why?" was disappointing to say the least.on the other hand its good to find something u cant google!well all im gunna make this is an invitation. an invitation to talk (btw talking is the hole thats goes unnoticed that must b filled, or we as a race are doomed, for lack of a better word).NOW for the last words ( of this post ), people CAN hear my thoughts through no effort of my own.i never doubted it once i realized it.it didnt make my preexisting anxiety worse( my anxiety is a result of our society btw).but in an effort to end my anxiety i went to psychiatrists and mental rehabs. i must have been on 15 diff meds (wich im against)in my life n none have gotten rid of my anxiety. but i am not crazy because i dont think people can hear my thoughts, i know they do. fact: recognizing a true and real event (in my opinion evidentley) makes you the farthest thing from mentally incapable. the first thing i did was try to learn how 2 turn it off,and now i know that people being able 2 hear my thoughts has become the greatest thing about life for me.like i said this is just an invitation to talk (not nearley all i have 2 say)


----------



## johnny93

hichews said:


> I am very anxious.


If you say people hear your thoughts you should go to hospital right away...

I'm not joking around but it's a sign of schizophrenia...and it's treatable when caught in time... please go now and explain your symptoms... 
Good luck =|


----------



## CopadoMexicano

People can see and hear my thoughts like I'm naked


----------



## katiebird

I was gonna make a thread on this topic untill i found this one. I have the same belief that the're definately people who can read minds, and yes I know it's soo unlikely close to impossible even. It's not like I think about it 24/7 but I have definatly been getting it a lot more than usually lately. the thought will just pop into my head for a moment and yea i think of things i don't want the other person to think about and then normally this causes me to be embarrassed or unfocused. It's just been a pain lately cause I've gotten this new position at work so im already a little outta my comfort zone.. Either way it's interesting to read what other people think about this kinda topic


----------



## Addler

I think people can hear my thoughts, especially when I'm near them, like in the same room or car. I get really mad and start blasting loud sounds in my mind to drive them out. Even when I'm not near people, I think ghosts can hear my thoughts and are judging me.


----------



## hellome

*!!*

Hi there

just as a suggestion, ive had severe SAS disorder for the past 5 years, and the best solution I found was not at the doctor! It usually came from within, and from my own experience and others I've found, that reassuring myself, that others hearing my thoughts are my own delusions they are not real, and allowing myself to be vulnerable in situations I was afraid to be in by riding the fear out you over come it.


----------



## millenniumman75

hellome said:


> Hi there
> 
> just as a suggestion, ive had severe SAS disorder for the past 5 years, and the best solution I found was not at the doctor! It usually came from within, and from my own experience and others I've found, that reassuring myself, that others hearing my thoughts are my own delusions they are not real, and allowing myself to be vulnerable in situations I was afraid to be in by riding the fear out you over come it.


Exactly!
Learn the skills to work through the issues.

I had this happen to me today!


----------



## euphoria

It's impossible for anyone to see or hear your thoughts, but convincing someone actively delusional of that fact is very difficult as the same processes in the brain that cause delusions also destroy your insight and ability to think rationally.

I had a psychotic episode after injecting a ketamine analogue on top of a long-acting stimulant, 4 days of sleep deprivation, and a pretty hefty session of hash smoking... When I "awoke" into the insanity, it was like being a totally different person. At the hospital I was convinced at one point the staff were reading my mind and projecting my thoughts up on a screen (which I could see with my own eyes as clear as daylight - not in a trippy way - like it was really there). They were also "projecting" the contents of my hard drive from home up on the screen. It didn't even occur to me that it could be a hallucination, despite people telling me so. But after about a week of no drugs and my natural brain chemistry returning, I soon dismissed these insane beliefs and experiences, and realised they all came from the drugs inducing schizophrenia like mental function.

If that's the way you naturally think, hard as it may be, I would try to question thoughts you have, and not trust them implicitly. Also, get diagnosed by a psychiatrist if you haven't already, trust their opinion, and remind yourself frequently you have a tendency to have these thoughts.


----------



## zipbangpingpow

Wow, I get this too sometimes. Like sometimes i'll analyze what people say to me and think, "how would they know that or why would they unless they were either spying on me or can read my thoughts" I feel like everyone knows the side of me i don't want them to know... even thought i've never been in a situation where anyone has called me out on it. I absolutely refuse to go to any bars in the town i was raised and moved back to, because i'm afraid everyone knows my secrets and i'm a big joke or something even though i doubt people even know or care even if they did. I can at least rationalize to myself that i'm losing it, i know i'm being ridiculous but it's like i can't stop thinking this way


----------



## someguy8

I have everyone else's thoughts in my head.


----------



## ejbb

*Other people say they are hearing my thoughts*

It's not just me that thinks other people are hearing what i'm thinking. It's a running joke in my family. My husband says i'm thinking too loudly, he's always telling me to keep my thoughts to myself. My kids think it's funny. I don't think it's funny, in fact i find the experience unnerving. We've excluded coincidence, like driving past a yellow signpost and both mentioning yellow. The things that are said are eerie. I've done this since i was a child (knowing when someone is just about to telephone). It happens at least once a day. Most often with a family member but today with a person i have never encountered before, a new gym instructor. I told her i had spinal fractures and was thinking about the accidents when i told her. She said "from falling off a horse?" I nodded, she said "you look like a horse person" This might not seem odd at first but why pick a horse riding accident instead of something more common? And i don't look like a horse rider, i'm very overweight at the moment. Anyway i got home and started to tell my husband. I told him she said "from falling off a horse" to which he replied "she said you look like a horse rider"! HUH? I was stumped. I asked if i had somehow already told him of the conversation and forgotten. He said no, in fact he laughed and couldn't explain why he had said it because he agreed i don't look like a horse rider whatever that looks like. I've just about had it. It feels like i can't have a private thought. But on the other hand it feels like a potential skill. Yes i have social phobia for which i'm being treated and i've seen my share of psychiatrists and psychologists. I've never been diagnosed with any form of psychosis. I don't know what to think because other people around me think it's true, if this weren't the case maybe i'd just keep trying to put it down to noise. Thoughts anyone :b:roll


----------



## groupthink

IMO people have so much in common that our perceptions sort of ping one another creating a tension that facilitates a smoothing over of meaningless noise into idears... I kind of think of it as running a simulation. Even life can be surprising when I say something and what do you know, there goes a truck with a big word written on it of what I have just said. 

We are imaginative...and as philosophers have argued, it can be difficult to rule out that we are not simulations. Of course I am probably not being very helpful. In another way, predicting people's thoughts, or broadcasting ones own, may be a sort of idleness.... so get back to work ;]

I think there is more going on myself and look forward to hearing some popularized research some time down the road... in the meanwhile, I suggest trying to enjoy one self, and as always, do no harm. While it is good to be social and fit within the consensual norms, we are running some pretty amazing rigs with our brains.... who can fairly say what the limits are of our potential? I am tempted to believe that I can simulate and make fairly accurate predictions of behavior...but it is also, maybe more, important to scrap the imaginative field, like that old etch-a-sketch sitting disused in the basements somewheres... ah the unbounded potential of being human comes with certain risks as well.... take care all! pleasant dreams... <3


----------



## i just want luv

I saw that too its wierd


----------



## Dennis23

I thought it was just me, I feel better, now, I think we are boderline type of ppl, most of us have obsessive thinking, anxieties, listen to random voices, I think the reason of this is beacuse we been in some time in our lifes passing through so much stress, but what I think is da we are very smart and reasonable persons, we know what's right and what's wrong, basicly we need what Lisa said, professional help, then we will get rid of every anomaly in our minds.

I want to tell yall thanks, cuz I don't feel alone no more, we can do this, is just thoughts, this can't hurt no one, always think u are rite and things will change, keep on rolling and do what u gotta do


----------



## Dennis23

Hey I think is just our conciousness asking us for prudence and mental order cuz we get paranoid just when we think wrong


----------



## anthrotex

I used to think people could read my mind when I was younger. I also thought there were security cameras in my room and on my dog's collar.

BUT now I realize that it was just because I felt a lot of shame over my thoughts and felt that everyone knew "what a bad person" (because 8 year olds are such horrible people) I was. It was just another part of my anxiety getting to me, telling me I wasn't worthy of others. Now I know that's all rubbish.


----------



## Skip_DJ

<_<


----------



## slow

*i am*

but im glad that you reashored me that all this is true and that you can indeed hear my thoughts, i just want to know why do ppl lie about it because that makes it worse


----------



## pancake111

I think this sometimes. If someone looks at me, i'll think that they can hear what I'm thinking.


----------



## tbyrfan

I feel like this sometimes, too.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I think ppl know my thoughts too


----------



## JAkDy

hichews said:


> I am very anxious.


You should get help for this.

Btw, if you want to know, it is impossible for thoughts to be heard by others unless you speak them. Merely because the central nervous system (brain/spinal cord) isn't transmitting anything, it only transmits information via action potentials which means nobody can receive them but yourself.


----------



## Upon one

If someone hears your thoughts Its when u are not focusing on what u are doing, looking at, ect but uncontrollably focusing or worrying hard on others around u or who may be around u and talking in in ur head. Brain overworking. they might hear ur thoughts. To the person hearing it. It's not like "oh that person jus thought this I can hear them." no. The person can have a calm and clear head not thinking of nothing then a thought pops in there head thinking its there own. Then they're like where the hell did that thought come from. They don't know where it came from. 

Not everyone can do it. It's a way some people think. It's kinda like vibes or energy if someone is startled or scared u can feel their energy sometimes. police sense it all the time when they pull over nervous suspects. Ur brain activity is instead ofgiving off a vibe or feeling is giving off a thought. Only a very few do it and a lot don't understand it or ever will or think in that way


----------



## jstwnalive

I think people are reading my thoughts & try to think of other things it's crazy


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I hope people can't see my thoughts because of sex :um


----------



## Sarah1

No one can hear your thoughts it's a disorder I don't really know what it's called but read about that disorder the more u read about it the more you'll get better and know your not alone that other people think that aswel and it's not true no one can hear your thoughts


----------



## CoolSauce

when I'm nervous near a (what I consider) attractive woman/girl I'm afraid they think I'm an ugly perv and I'll feel really bad about myself. I guess that's sort of the same


----------



## 19mossy91

*I feel people hearing my thoughts as if im psychedelic..*

About 8 months ago after quitting weed, I started noticing my thoughts getting really deep. So deep id think about stuff more so about people/ family. I used to meditate a lot with these mixed thoughts and seemed to be right. And with the meditation skills iv learned so well, I can focus so well on my thoughts anywhere anytime without trying. Any how, when im around someone, I have these conversations in my head as if im talking to them out loud. And they react in a funny way to some of these thoughts when im around them, kinda like body movements, reaction, sniffing ect. as if they dont agree or cant believe. Everytime im in a car (easily can meditate) with my dad, I start thinking (thoughts) stuff about someone or me and it gets that intense he will take longer roads/ drive slower as if hes getting my brain connection. Very strange I know but it all feels real. I feel like im very psychedelic, Is my body energy stronger than others?. And if you think about it there is psychic people that can tell one about there lost ones and past presents without even telling them. Someone Please explain to me that this is crazy or some what true this can be. I read the reviews to the ones that commented on this subject, and relate. Iv done and said bad things in my thoughts about that person when there beside me. And they do react in a way. Also, even if you did think ( if u can here me, say my name) why would they wont you to know that they can..:sus Email- [email protected]m
Thanks


----------



## JamieR

I've often thought that people could hear my thoughts, but I don't get anxious about it, sometimes I do, but not so bad, is this something that could progress and make me really anxious ? I actually never thought there would be something wrong with it so I never said about it XD


----------



## skybluesky

I think that all the time. Blah, it really sucks. :c I've been better about it since I started on meds, but it's still there to some degree.


----------



## moya

I've had that for a while. It just went away.

:3


----------



## Sergio V

*There is NO MENTAL ILLNESS in This!!*

Let me start by introducing myself, my name is Sergio V a British Citizen currently living in the London vicinity. I am also a socially anxious person and what many uneducated people would regard as paranoid or deluded. Psychiatry stems from the mind experimentation of communist extremists adopted by NAZIs. Many psychological ailments are caused by brain chemical unbalance and frequencies that interrupt the normal functionality of the brain or commonly illegal drugs consumption. I take no drugs, I am educated and wise in most matters and remain an open minded optimist.

I am what is regarded as a Targeted Individual; I've taken the liberty of explaining this in great depth on my website (www.targetedindividualsUA.weebly.com) where you will see much information in regards to this. I to suffer from psychotronic broadcasting which is also known as Verbatim (the ability to broadcast others thoughts in people about you in real time). It is also possible to upload your thoughts in real-time and disperse or record them via cell-towers connected to satellites etc. Technology has advanced greatly and microchips are no bigger than a grain of rice much less Nano chips which are even smaller. These technologies monitor the sub-low oscillations of your larynx or voice-box and convert these waves of thoughts produced into coherent sound and signals. they increase the wave amplitude and re-send the signal in a dispersed manner allowing others to literally hear your thoughts! These military scientists doing these experiments can even send thoughts or audible sound directly to your brain utilising cell towers and other carrier waves about us. This is all part of government experimentation and mind control (MK Ultra) and this voice-to-skull technology (V2K) was developed by neuroscientist Allen Frey. Unwitting people are being temporarily experimented on some for many years like that!

Drugs and self-denial will not be rid of this phenomena and its likely this verbatim is caused by an implant or transmitter usually in your ear or through your nose into your frontal lobe. These same Statistical manuals on mental disorders was discredited by Master psychiatrist Thomas Szasz and they were also created and devised by the same division of mind control scientists to cover up their illicit experimentation on unwitting civilians.

Don't accuse people of or make them accept that they have mental illnesses when they were previously normal and fine, suddenly (likely after hospitalisation; assuming) this Verbatim and dark-type 'Neural Linguistic Programming' began. Experiments do happen and human practices are illegal so are done covertly. I am part of www.icaact.org who expose this type of mind control experimentation and we have successfully found 1000's of Targets for these experiments most of which have been discovered to have a microchip implant as you will discover if you look at my website stated: www.TargetedIndividualsUA.weebly.com or www.icaact.org. Thank you and God bless.. xXx


----------



## ChrissyQ

I think ppl can know what i'm thinking :S


----------



## JohnWalnut

Well, if you think of a joke and people start laughing, then you know for sure.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

ChrissyQ said:


> I think ppl can know what i'm thinking :S


They can't, trust me. People can only detect the direction of your emotions. Ie they can tell whether you are angry,happy , sad and whether you are faking happiness by body language. Apart from that people in general can't tell how you are feeling at all, let alone read your mind.


----------



## Luctor

JohnWalnut said:


> Well, if you think of a joke and people start laughing, then you know for sure.


:teeth


----------



## whattothink

Sergio V said:


> Let me start by introducing myself, my name is Sergio V a British Citizen currently living in the London vicinity. I am also a socially anxious person and what many uneducated people would regard as paranoid or deluded. Psychiatry stems from the mind experimentation of communist extremists adopted by NAZIs. Many psychological ailments are caused by brain chemical unbalance and frequencies that interrupt the normal functionality of the brain or commonly illegal drugs consumption. I take no drugs, I am educated and wise in most matters and remain an open minded optimist.
> 
> I am what is regarded as a Targeted Individual; I've taken the liberty of explaining this in great depth on my website (www.targetedindividualsUA.weebly.com) where you will see much information in regards to this. I to suffer from psychotronic broadcasting which is also known as Verbatim (the ability to broadcast others thoughts in people about you in real time). It is also possible to upload your thoughts in real-time and disperse or record them via cell-towers connected to satellites etc. Technology has advanced greatly and microchips are no bigger than a grain of rice much less Nano chips which are even smaller. These technologies monitor the sub-low oscillations of your larynx or voice-box and convert these waves of thoughts produced into coherent sound and signals. they increase the wave amplitude and re-send the signal in a dispersed manner allowing others to literally hear your thoughts! These military scientists doing these experiments can even send thoughts or audible sound directly to your brain utilising cell towers and other carrier waves about us. This is all part of government experimentation and mind control (MK Ultra) and this voice-to-skull technology (V2K) was developed by neuroscientist Allen Frey. Unwitting people are being temporarily experimented on some for many years like that!
> 
> Drugs and self-denial will not be rid of this phenomena and its likely this verbatim is caused by an implant or transmitter usually in your ear or through your nose into your frontal lobe. These same Statistical manuals on mental disorders was discredited by Master psychiatrist Thomas Szasz and they were also created and devised by the same division of mind control scientists to cover up their illicit experimentation on unwitting civilians.
> 
> Don't accuse people of or make them accept that they have mental illnesses when they were previously normal and fine, suddenly (likely after hospitalisation; assuming) this Verbatim and dark-type 'Neural Linguistic Programming' began. Experiments do happen and human practices are illegal so are done covertly. I am part of www.icaact.org who expose this type of mind control experimentation and we have successfully found 1000's of Targets for these experiments most of which have been discovered to have a microchip implant as you will discover if you look at my website stated: www.TargetedIndividualsUA.weebly.com or www.icaact.org. Thank you and God bless.. xXx


Wow. This sounds like an incredibly elaborate operation and you've described it in detail.. enough detail to be believable, but not in enough detail to be provable. Is it _possible_ that this is all in the mind? You say that people were discovered to have microchip implants, but have you actually _seen_ a microchip removed? If you research psychosis you'll find that these ideas are perfectly described as part of the _illness_ and that it _will be real_ to the sufferer, but isn't in any way objectively real; thought insertion, voices, mind control, persecutory ideas.


----------



## Dee65

This sounds like paranoia. It's horrible when it's happening, isnt it - you feel so exposed and vulnerable. Rest assured - people cannot know what we are thinking, any more than we know what others are thinking (though we assume we do at times!!) It's just to do with the feelings we get, that's all. Try and relax and settle down and take your mind elsewhere. Are you on medication? I was suffereing from paranoia like this a few weeks ago - started on the antidepressants and they have just kicked in and i am feeling soooooo much better!! Keep us posted on how you go -- we care x


----------



## Braveless

ejbb said:


> I told him she said "from falling off a horse" to which he replied "she said you look like a horse rider"! HUH? I was stumped. I asked if i had somehow already told him of the conversation and forgotten. He said no, in fact he laughed and couldn't explain why he had said it because he agreed i don't look like a horse rider whatever that looks like.


Maybe you don't LOOK like a horse rider, but you have the like ~essence~ of being a horse rider. Like, sometimes you can just tell something about someone but you can't pinpoint why.

Also, maybe "she said you look like a horse rider" was a logical step in the conversation. Like:

"Were you in the police force?"
"Yeah, how'd you know?"
"You just look like you'd be in the police force."


----------



## Braveless

19mossy91 said:


> About 8 months ago after quitting weed, I started noticing my thoughts getting really deep. So deep id think about stuff more so about people/ family. I used to meditate a lot with these mixed thoughts and seemed to be right. And with the meditation skills iv learned so well, I can focus so well on my thoughts anywhere anytime without trying. Any how, when im around someone, I have these conversations in my head as if im talking to them out loud. And they react in a funny way to some of these thoughts when im around them, kinda like body movements, reaction, sniffing ect. as if they dont agree or cant believe. Everytime im in a car (easily can meditate) with my dad, I start thinking (thoughts) stuff about someone or me and it gets that intense he will take longer roads/ drive slower as if hes getting my brain connection. Very strange I know but it all feels real. I feel like im very psychedelic, Is my body energy stronger than others?. And if you think about it there is psychic people that can tell one about there lost ones and past presents without even telling them. Someone Please explain to me that this is crazy or some what true this can be. I read the reviews to the ones that commented on this subject, and relate. Iv done and said bad things in my thoughts about that person when there beside me. And they do react in a way. Also, even if you did think ( if u can here me, say my name) why would they wont you to know that they can..:sus Email- [email protected]
> Thanks


You are only paying attention to the mannerisms that you believe prove you are right. You are seeing coincidences as being meaningful.


----------



## avoidobot3000

I have this too, but it goes away when I wear a tin foil hat.


----------



## Alijawaad

*Hearing Things*

Peace to all,

on the subject of hearing things and whether people can hear your thoughts,
in a way similar to paranoia, schizophrenia, being self-conscious, or having discomfort around other people. Whatever you may call it..

the only sound, logical, and correct understanding of this problem is presented by religion. As is the case with all our problems; that is what religion is for. Guidance that teaches us about ourselves; where we come from, where we are headed, and what our purpose in life is, also how we must go about doing it.

so this is the Islamic understanding of it; Your body is physical - limited in time/space/matter. Your spirit, within your body, is not limited in time/space/matter. Hence you existed before your birth in this world and will continue to exist after your death. It is the body that forms, grows, ages and decomposes when you die; when the spirit leaves the body.

understanding the spirit, your spirit contains a soul that is in one of three states. your soul can be a commanding one that tells you to do something, or it can be a soul that scolds you for having done something, or it is a soul that is satisfied with yourself. our goal is to bring our soul at that state of satisfaction. how to do that is a lifetime of learning, practicing, and growing.

satan your worst enemy is the one who wants to throw you off this goal by making other goals for you. to understand his attacks you must understand your physical body. eyes, ears, tongue, limbs, heart, mind are all tools that you must use to reach that goal. so satan attacks you and thereby hijacks all your body parts if you let him.

for the topic of discussion. if the spirit is neglected the commanding soul will drive it to destruction. satan keeps suggesting evil thoughts and ignorant ideologies to confuse and sidetrack people from realities of religion and true guidance brought by the prophets. if you have any other goal then Allah(swt) you will suffer from this and much worse. if you reject God then your body rejects your spirit.

may the peace and blessings of Allah be upon Muhammad and his Progeny.

Salam Alaikum


----------



## noxussmoke

Yea, I suffer from exactly the same thing! Even though I know its not real, It's hard to stop, and very hard to eliminate all the sounds completely. Number one, I like to belief that, I'm just not that important, or interesting enough to even be watched. For example, if certain people( I mean "certain" people, like strangers) can hear what I'm thinking, why would they dedicate their lives to a random average guy? These people must be very special, for to have that power means that person could threat National Security, spirituality, or even the world as a whole. For example, if these special people wanted to he or she could read a victims mind, and learn the code to a missile shilo, and launch a nuke?! But yes, the point is, if there are people out there that can read a persons mind, it better be an important person, or situation, because they probably wont waste their time with a average citizen, doing boring average things. Though I do believe mind reading is possible, it is most defiantly only for very special situations and extraordinary people. Think of it as a very exclusive tea party or group of mabey two or three people, that love and care for you. Thus no need to think other people are involved, or have these powers. Your problem is you think all these people can hear you, or even want to hear you, and that is not correct. My guess is that you should focus on only one person that can hear you, and remember that no one can hear your thoughts, other than your guardian angel or whateverer you want to call Him or Her. Good luck and know this is actually very normal, its just that most people wont admit it, or ask about it. Whats really good, is that you are doing something about it, asking people what they think, and working pro-actively to solve this problem. Also it doesn't happen overnight( not hearing anything any more), it takes time. I will tell you though, It does go away, and I did return. My emotions, and memory are strong, and intellegent. You will beat this, trough understanding, trial and error, and expierence.I know it's depressing, and scary at times, just remember only one person can hear you, and that person is your Spiritual Manager, trust him a d you will go far. Basically it comes down to reality testing( the ability to discern truth from the false, and to truely understand something or idea) resiliance, and hard work, that no one will ever reconize, except those who love you! Bye:afr:sus


----------



## More Dopamine

I can relate to this. I don't experience this in the psychotic sense. I have before, but I experience this type of paranoia every waking moment. It gets bad sometimes, and sometimes it isn't a huge issue. It's not comfortable to feel like your thoughts and actions are being analyzed by those you come into contact with, this I do know. It's as if you are exposed.


----------



## Barette

I get this when I get stressed. I went through a period of about 3 years of having prodromal symptoms, but they disappeared now. When I'm very very stressed for a period of time, though, I can feel myself slipping a bit with fearing people can hear my thoughts or that I'm saying things out loud or people are watching me or just general paranoid thoughts. I do get worried when I get these thoughts, but once the stress starts getting better they go away.


----------



## tbyrfan

Whenever I have really dirty thoughts, I have a fleeting worry that other people can hear them. :lol


----------



## jnms

yes... you really need professional help


----------



## starsea124

I feel like this all the time I go wait what if that person knows what I am thinking and, then I start thinking about why someone would be able to read my mind and, how it must suck to always know what everyone is thinking, but recently I have been feeling more like this and, it kinda freaks me out.


----------



## dirtgirl

NONe of us are alone in this. It is a battle and you do become a warrior. I have had this issue for 17 years...not to say that the rest of you will too. I have tried to make the best of it and think that it has actually brought about some positive things in my life through the suffering because I am way more compassionate than I was before this. First off, I would not wish this on my worst enemy. Its definitely something that makes you feel extremely vulnerable and I agree with the comment above about trusting your guardian angel because even though this continues with me (being an extreme case) I know He guides me and this condition is not going to last forever, I feel myself getting better all the time  Keep faith people. If meds and therapy will help for you by all means DO IT! I personally did not like the meds and am trying to cure myself with greater nutrition for my brain and spiritual healing. Take care of yourself everyone.


----------



## KentuckyFan

tbyrfan said:


> Whenever I have really dirty thoughts


----------



## Nuetral

*I have my own opinion based on experience*

I had suffered the same as almost all people who have written in.
But for me it was more intense because at first I would fight it but then my friends around me would say strange things even act funny with weird expressions. When I question the reply is always obscured as if to imply guilt. I was given funny instructions at times, people would all call me by the same name."Pa". I was 26 at the time. The people who were calling me this were mostly older than me or my age and complete strangers. I was in the happiest time of my life when these things started occuring. I drove me from my family and my loved ones away.I know this might sound hard to believe but I myself went over and over again what happened. And I cant deny it took place. Friends and family would become uncomfortable around me when I try and fight it on the inside. I would sit motionless and without saying anything someone will make comments to me which implemented discomfort and always in short sentences. in ways I know they usually wouldnt speak. I overcame it by fighting back with my mind, if someone made a comment I would just ignore them or just become sarcastic in my mind and they would just laugh and carry on with what they were doing. 
Although I over came it, it still left some scars behind. things my mind can never repair.


----------



## Riri11

people can read ur body language/ which is similar to reading ur thoughts. so try to let ur mind and body relax..


----------



## whattothink

99.99999% of the time, if someone is literally able to know your thoughts, it's time to visit a psychiatrist. as for the other fraction, you never know


----------



## alia

*your not alone!*



hichews said:


> I am very anxious.


hunny you are not alone in this! i constantly hear the murmur of thought, livin, dead, unknown etc... i also can manifest, telepathically communicate, psychic dreams... etc i got one whopper of a package deal, i was born empathic but a few yrs back it evolved. i have a million theroys and rules to help me out, one thing id like you to look into is our human evolution of 3d-5d, it may help and gives you the scientific view of whats goin on with you. im gonna guess that you have reasons more than anxiety that led you to believe that others can hear you, this was a major concern for me because of not being in full control of my "power" and with certain ppl it was a well founded fear, many wiccans and other psychically advanced individuals may be able to hear you if you are directing energy towards them, honestly dont acknowledge it if your uncomfortable, if they do hear you you are a powerful entity who is meant to be heard,if it concerns others about what they hear let them think they are mistaken. i have a few rules that i created when i "evolved" they may help you. #1 act on fact, tangible in front of you, with physical proof. #2 Infinite possibilities, there are so many different possibilities in any situation, keep your mind open to all of them. #3 everybody is entitled to their own thoughts and opinions no matter how strange, or hard to hear.#4 keep your head a happy place, happy thoughts create a happy future, worry, fear, anger, anxiety all negative emotions create a negative influence on your life. being this way isnt easy at first, but it can be fun, i have perfect strangers that are effected by my energy and it can be hilarious! if you have the power to be heard in anothers "dome zone" you are an extremely powerful creature and are able to influence the thoughts of others. just do your best to maintain your humanity, your love and lust for life, your ability to love and the purity of your soul.. karmas a real pain!!! best of luck, if you need someone to talk to feel free to email me and i will help you in any way i can, evolving young aint right! you should be able to focus on school and your future without that invading! but all it means is that you are very intelligent with an open mind and were able to break into new levels of consiousness, be proud of that not scared! smile hunny!!!


----------



## alia

Dinosaw said:


> Wow, I thought this place was for finding help, I didn't realize coming here meant submitting to judgment and getting branded without due process.
> 
> People here throw the 'schizophrenia' thing around too easily. Open your minds people, spiritual awareness / consciousness raising resembles schizophrenia, at least in the way it's practiced commonly. I'd like to know who's handing out the doctorates to those of you willing to brand others so irresponsibly.
> 
> pameliux88 - do not accept a diagnosis of schizophrenia or psychosis without a second opinion. I recommend finding a second doctor that shares your faith or at least respects it. There is no way a doctor can responsibly prescribe meds without a serious course of analysis. What you are experiencing could have dozens of causes, make sure you're finding, or being told, the right one. It may even take you a long time but it's worth the effort, you need the truth, not a band-aid that's more a restraint than a relief.
> 
> Here's a word for y'all - Neurodiversity - look it up. Stop letting the neurotypicals tell you how to think and live. NTs are more schizophrenic than not. They're too darn fragile for their own good and their weakness is going to be more disastrous than constructive for our species.


thank you!!! ppl aren't very kind now days, close minded, judgmental know it all"s, in my experience they dont Know! Oops that wasnt too kind either, i guess its not their fault they just haven't experienced the full capacity of life. And yes being "gifted" very much resembles certain medical disorders, but does anyone stop to think that maybe these ppl wouldnt have to grasp onto these terrible labels if society would just open thier minds and not discredit things that they dont know.


----------



## purplebutterfly

This would be like my worst nightmare!


----------



## Pierre1

Yes yes yes I think the same!


----------



## Icantbethatbad

I've noticed this in me too, but not hearing voices just having a sense of energy that people can feel in me,like being nervous. I think paranoia feeds paranoia because EVERYBODY has a degree of it.


----------



## lamboftartary

I thought this very seriously some years ago.. in art class this one girl in particiular i used to 'hook' into and really believe she was reading my thoughts.. she actually looked at me when I was getting intrusive thoughts or thinking about her reading my mind. it was really scary, like she was confirming my paranoid ideas for me. ruined my ability to concentrate in class


----------



## dublede

I am hearing other peoples voices in my head and they can hear my thoughts too. These are not random people, they are my friends. I went out to visit them in CA and that is when it started. This is some sort of sick prank, and its driving me crazy. 

Please let me know how this is possible. 

Thanks


----------



## ineverwipe

I fear this very much


----------



## roadwarrior48

hichews said:


> I am very anxious.


If you think people can hear yr thoughts, yes, you need to talk to someone right away or even go to emerg. It may get worse. Not to frighten you, but it sounds like medication 'may' be in order.

Good luck.


----------



## jc90

I WISH I could read people's minds. I would be rich.


----------



## sl834

Omg I thought I was the only one that did this!!


----------



## skm1

it's true - everyone can read your thoughts - you're not hallucinating or imaginig it or paranoid. It is actually happening - but for whatever reason you can't do it - nor can I. But other people can hear my thoughts as well. But everyone can and does hear your thoughts.


----------



## ineverwipe

I hate this lol. That and thinking that if someone looks into my eyes they can hear my thoughts


----------



## sad vlad

skm1 said:


> it's true - everyone can read your thoughts - you're not hallucinating or imaginig it or paranoid. It is actually happening - but for whatever reason you can't do it - nor can I. But other people can hear my thoughts as well. But everyone can and does hear your thoughts.


Unfortunately, that is called a delusion. All those delusions and hallucinations are very real to people suffering from them but they truely are not real.

If they would be, everyone would confirm you they can hear them too. Also they could tell you your exact thoughts. Which nobody can. They can only guess. You can however imagine they can do it. But that doesnt mean it happens.

It is also known that in severe cases, with a long period with no treatment since the onset of the condition, distinguishing between reality and delusions can be very hard if not impossible.

How can you see it is not real? By going to a psychiatrist. letting him know your story and taking the treatement daily. The sooner the better.

I see some people are very irresponsible on this thread. Saying not to accept the diagnosis of schizophrenia or another cause that is just labeling and basically you should do nothing about it. Cause that is just something special. By doing that the cruel reality is you may find yourself in a mental hospital sooner or later. And there really is nothing special about being in those.

Schizophrenia, borderline and any other disorder should not be considered a stigma. If you get a flu or any other ilnesses you go to a doctor and get the treatment he gives you to recover or at least feel better. It should be just the same with mental disorders. They are just ilnesses and should not be seen as death sentences or shameful labels.

Good luck to everyone no matter the diagnosis and take care of yourselves! :hug


----------



## Tom The Beast

Part of the anxiety I used to have to deal with was this paranoia, this inner monologue that said: 

"People know I'm anxious, inferior, contemptible, now go around feeling dejected and alienated".


----------



## sad vlad

Tom The Beast said:


> Part of the anxiety I used to have to deal with was this paranoia, this inner monologue that said:
> 
> "People know I'm anxious, inferior, contemptible, now go around feeling dejected and alienated".


Yes, usually paranoid thoughts can trigger a lot of anxiety. :|


----------



## SummerRae

I feel like this too!! Omg! I get worried about it all the time! I usually end up cussing in my mind saying "**** you whoever you are that can read my mind!! **** you!!!"


----------



## Allus

Other people "listening" to my thoughts seemed to express that it is me somehow "broadcasting" my thoughts (as my cousin says) another girl implied that "I had the window open" and everybody could see in. Yes, it feels like a perversion in the spiritual sense, and it makes me consider that perhaps Adam was afraid and trying to hide because his "private inner place" was exposed and perhaps he knew that he was not yet his fully formed self and yet prematurely knew what he was "supposed" to become, yet was not and there for knowing he was lacking or inadequate for his making and ashamed to face "God".

Yes, I have had someone else imply that they could even see what I was seeing. I noticed that in these moments, the people seem very bothered by me and some have ran away abruptly. I suspect that what is happening is sort of like an overwhelming light that can be consuming to who they are, to the point of perhaps feeling that they are losing themselve's to something much stronger.

It also seems that they will attempt to influence my attention and keep me preoccupied and waste my time as to what seems like (now looking back and considering) that they were "rummaging" through my thoughts, and perhaps try to take up space and mark or vandalize in my own mind in a way. As though I were leaving them with something good, and all they were leaving in return was something vulgar and shameful.

It seems that it is VERY important to see and know yourself with the utmost respect and keep your highest character in mind and foremost in focus. To focus on your honored and admirable point of view closest to heart and not be afraid or insecure.

I have also conisdered that perhaps we are something they will not or yet to be. There seems to be jealousy and envy. Or perhaps they are helping us to learn the importance of self controling our domain.

I noticed that I have the ability to some how just know things about the people around me and almost conciously "probe" into who they are. I just accepted it as a gift that had a purpose for something to come, but I did not consider that it may have a side effect of others receiving my connection into them.

The part that disappoints me is the deception and shallowness and vulgarness of character that many seem to display. The sneaky smerks and giggles and comments they make to each other. But not always. I have often witnessed people cry and share how much they care and wish they could help me, and yet still (with tears in their eyes) they will not directly say what they are expressing.

It gets to the point where I feel like it may ALL be cohersive, and just the very thought of carrying on a dialogue almost seems like it could be leading into perplexity and confounding. To believe in perversion and less in yourself.

I have a lot I would like to discuss. It seems to me that a lot of other people experiencing the "mobbing" or "gangstalking" on youtube may actually be suffering from this sort of phenomenon:


----------



## Justlittleme

person(s) can literally see my life i don't care.


----------



## RobAlister

I feel like this sometimes. It's not as if I believe people can read my thoughts but that my thoughts are loud and exposed and somehow people can just hear them.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I used to think this, because people would respond to what I was thinking all the time.


----------



## RobAlister

^ Yeah, that's always a bit creepy.


----------



## Heartbreaker

The feeling of your thoughts being broadcasted to others is one of the main symptoms of schizophrenia but it doesn't necessarily mean you have it. It IS one of the symptoms though.. So, seek help.


----------



## MrKappa

hichews said:


> I am very anxious.


Regardless of what other people say, tinfoil helps. lol...

Naw, they can't read your thoughts, you are simply drawing associations between things in a manner that doesn't favor the odds. Been there, thought all that, and yeah, don't give people that much credit, really, the majority of us are about as aware as to what going on as your average cow, mowing grass in the pasture.

Okay okay, I'm lying, some of us can read your thoughts. Boo...


----------



## jhaul23

wow this right along my lines of thought I am presence when I step into a room for good or for bad, in the past mostly bad but i'm learning how to overcome fear and open up my heart and mind to others and not shy away or fear them when i speak through my heart and have confidence in my heart I shine with brilliance and exuberance, its the energy in spirit that binds us


----------



## atokasmith

I completely understand the paranoia. With me, it's not usually so much that I think they know my thoughts, but that they have made certain assumptions about me that put me in a poor light. I am always thinking that people don't like me or value me.


----------



## jusepiechetcuti

I think alot of us are suffering the same. im battling with it too, but hearing that im not alone must mean its impossible because i dont hear any one else. so it must be a trick of our own minds making us believe its happening, i even hear people respond to my thinking. but it is just trickery to make is self obsesed. dont fall for it. i did badly and still it haunts me, but less now since i read all this. hope this helps. and thank you too. God bless x


----------



## SapphireMeadow

I sometimes worry about this too, but then I remember that if people really could read my thoughts they'd probably act really weird around me as they'd know what was going on in my head and thus know how crazy I am lol Since people usually act normal around me they must not really be able to. So I forget about it and move on with my day.


----------



## SternumCrushingBison

thats your overactive vigilance detecting small changes in a person that happened to coincide with a perceived reaction to you own thoughts


----------



## hmseth123

*You might not be crazy*

First question. Are you a felon? If not, neither was James Eagan Holmes and they targeted him too.
Certain people have been chosen to (without knowledge or consent) transmit thoughts to certain other people. They are extremely secretive. I can help you determine if you are one of us or not. Get a hold of me, fbook Sethian and stay up to date on my research of them. I know it sounds crazy, but I can teach you how to prove if you are one of us or not. Instead of concealing your thoughts, think as much as you can. Think crazy/sick/funny/humiliating/flattering things and watch peoples reactions nearby you. They may even have a conversation with you, where they speak and you only think. The first step is to control your thoughts, to force them to react, to confirm if this is real or not. After that, come find me.


----------



## milo001

Sometimes I'll thinking that my sister is spying on me by hiding a camera in my room.


----------



## ImBrittany

RobAlister said:


> I feel like this sometimes. It's not as if I believe people can read my thoughts but that my thoughts are loud and exposed and somehow people can just hear them.


Ah man, I used to struggle with this a lot!


----------



## hmseth123

*IT is happening! Just hear me out*

Don't listen to people telling you that you are imagining this, or that it's schizophrenia. It's time you find proof. Join me in the search for answers. First you need to prove this to yourself. I have had actual conversations with people where I thought stuff and they would speak back. Figure out how to use your thoughts to force them to react, once exposed don't expect them to give you answers. Just find me, together we can get to the bottom of this. Most important, start meditating, this helps a TON!!!! You won't be bothered as much by people listening in, once you are in control of the things you broadcast. In fact you will develop a level of control in conversations. Remember if they don't know you know...they think the stuff in your head is really you. I have a hard time with this sometimes because under different conditions I begin thinking 2-3 things at once, much more difficult to focus on 2-3 thought streams while performing another activity. Facebook Sethian, I will eventually update things on there...right now it's mostly stuff I wrote while having serious health problems, during a time when strangers were giving me routine death threats(a bluff, to make me move, this is a large conspiracy, I will try and explain in greater detail later). Also start recording peoples conversations when you are nearby, but not within listening range, but control your thoughts so they don't know you are recording!!!!


----------



## sickofanxiety11

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I used to think this, because people would respond to what I was thinking all the time.


Because they are reading your body language.


----------



## Ivy60

That absolutely describes that dreaded feeling I went through during my first fit of OCD: paranoia. Thinking people could actually read my intrusive thoughts. 
I hope you've gotten better since you posted this.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah

*a reply*

i get this too. im like this all the time. its not schizophrenia as someone posted. i read through a schizotypal forum once and many of the people on there experience this also. im extremely paranoid and my diagnosis is anxiety. diagnosed by like 50 professionals throughout all of these years. yeah it happens.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah

I think that it's possible. : (


----------



## sunflower12

*they hear me too and then some*

I can get like this too. I actually probably need to just stay on meds. It started as a child actually but it was more like objects around me (dolls especially) possessed the ability to hear me and see me. They never talked, but i was certain their eyes followed me and even winked or grew suspicious looking according to my thoughts.... now that I'm older ive experienced less of believing objects can see or hear my thoughts..but people.. it happens when I get a overwhelming feeling of anxiety... uncomfortable or deep surreal feeling like my thoughts will gather very quickly to point out memory , taste, smell etc that makes the moment in which im in become almost like a huge set up.... in that same moment ...if there is any people around me I will start to believe that they can hear my thoughts, and the thoughts i actually start having are not thoughts in which i typically have ...they can become almost like they're not mine? in this moment of hysteria i tend to apologize a lot or over explain myself, which in retrospect i see makes me look like a loony because I'll kind of explain myself in the position of which i disagree with the thoughts im having and the belief that you can hear them and are judging me or whatever its hard to explain but even characters on television ...cartoons even too...somehow ACCURATELY respond to my thoughts .... it's really scary sometimes.... but quite entertaining ...I'll catch myself throwing back comments to the tv that are completely irrelevant to the "reality" in the show, but seem to accurately hold dialog for my thought process and belief that im in some kind of "set up"... for what im not sure.. but.. like "im the one" .. or just the butt of a horrible joke because everyone can read my thoughts and they know they are not actually mine per say at times so they are able to "tweek" me and get a really good laugh or use me as a way .. its really ridiculous, but totally believable in the state of mind.. I do, however, find I gain a lot of wisdom during these episodes about myself, but also hurt myself too because I create delusions based on peoples facial expressions...like I could get a sense of paranoia about someones intentions because of my surroundings an item or phrase may collectively match a memory and I'll create too like a little story that actually becomes like a conspiracy that which surrounds me and I am the butt of the joke to say the least, kind of how I mentioned earlier.. I tend to do this with relationships around me, I believe in some way they're not sincere ever; lovers are cheating, or like there is some kind of underground radio show that is making a fool of me (i believed this a lot as a kid too, into my early teens... certain things would come present to me that I feel were symbolic to time I spent alone or with others... I never felt this to be truly real so I've always held myself well, just aware of what my brain was connecting ... but even too, I'll catch an intellectual like "experience" that I guess can be kind of "damning" at times because I'll take my thoughts and the idea of which people can hear my thoughts, (oh and too I will sometimes hear voices typically of people I know (they are not aware i can hear them lol... people of my past or don't see often) anyways I will take that idea of thought broadcasting and commentary by the voices (usually is advice, criticism , or sometimes even sticking up for me in my feelings of comfort), anyway I take it in at the same time that my sense of being is somehow subjectively placed...by some greater energy... in the moment in which I'm experiencing and show me either something about myself or the world we are in...good or bad..... recently ive started to believe something awful happened to me in my childhood, or that i've actually been dead before and that's why I am able to witness these illusions...(i used to sleep walk a lot, and have this dream where I fell in from the ground from my window well in my bedroom into my bed....WHATS SCARY IS A WOKE UP IN THE MIDDLE OF NIGHT COVERED IN BOX ELDER BUGS .. (they were real). when this dream first occured..... ive also had experiences with the voices of my late grandparents waking up me by calling my name when ive over slept.. ... Yes, I have taken street drugs throughout the years which I'm sure have not helped my delusion much ..... the experiences I've had when I'm high really bring out something incredible though... I've seen spirits walking (for example I lived near a nursing home and while sitting on my porch I would look over and watch hundreds of trapped souls walk aimlessly and it was really depressing because they would walk towards to the street to leave but be "locked" in from going any further.... I remember a couple of them noticed me and waved... when I waved back.. the two that saw me told everyone else and they all gathered at the edge of the yard.. it was a really cool experience..and I just sat on my porch and watched them great themselves and acknowledge the fact that I could see them)..... anyways I've really gotten in depth of my "thing".... but, I must say I really live a normal life with it, and almost have always taken it as a blessing for a deeper insight on whats around me but lately the comments and belief that you can hear my thoughts and the thoughts that are not mine are creating some kind of tragedy somewhere.. and are taking a turn against me ..(self esteem wise)...I'm just noticing more connection in anything and everything and its becoming too much to where I'm not even sure I know who the hell I am anymore, and the world is starting to feel like a giant stage that's wearing out..... thank you for sharing and thank you for reading mine , please feel free to tell me im a total nut bag... and maybe i make you feel less crazy


----------



## Hermiter

Its paranoid schizophrenia.. sorry


----------



## harrison

Sorry but it's really hard to read all that. I got about a third of the way down. 

Are you on meds now and are you seeing a doctor?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I've felt like this before. It was definitely because of my bipolar, and it is not normal. Nobody can read your thoughts, but people *can* read your body language.


----------



## Javen

*its true no matter what people say i suffer the same thing*

I suffer the same things>


----------



## Javen

*i aint crazy*

I know people can hear my thoughts it sucks mate
:crying:


----------



## Javen

people pretend that they cant hear you I thought I was the only one


----------



## ToxicLeaf

I sometimes think this with my brother, but then I just start cussing him out in my head to test for a reaction and nothing.>


----------



## EMPx

You maybe a schizophrenic or hypersensitive. I'd advise you see a specialist.


The electromagnetic waves produced by the brain during thought processing are too small to travel any significant distance. And too week to be pick up by pretty much most things. 


To pick up EM radiation from the brain requires close proximity 1-2cm'ish away from the head with the use of specialist pickup equipment. Ref: Neurobiology & sciences.


----------



## vsaxena

I have the same problem. But for me it's that I feel like my thoughts are being uttered outloud -- but that I'm just not aware of it. If that makes any sense. Like I feel like maybe I'm uttering them thru my breath or mumbling them and people therefore know. It's hard to explain.


----------



## hmseth123

*People can hear you thinking*

They can hear you thinking. FB Sethian. I am working on exposing all I can figure out.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

hmseth123 said:


> They can hear you thinking. FB Sethian. I am working on exposing all I can figure out.


:high5


----------



## Wayde

*Roll with it...*



hichews said:


> I am very anxious.


It may seem that way, but what you're actually perceiving is the resulting refection of your own deeper connection to yourself manifesting in the easiest way for you to comprehend so far. Maybe there's a connection to something not you also, I'm still working on that myself. Just know you're not alone, and others have passed through this stage completely safe, it's not a disorder in the way you might believe, it's more like experiencing the healing of a disorder you never could have known you even had. Stay strong and listen to your heart, it will always make things feel right if you do. And know you aren't alone, you're not the first, nor the last. You could call it transcending...


----------



## Wayde

EMPx said:


> You maybe a schizophrenic or hypersensitive. I'd advise you see a specialist.
> 
> The electromagnetic waves produced by the brain during thought processing are too small to travel any significant distance. And too week to be pick up by pretty much most things.
> 
> To pick up EM radiation from the brain requires close proximity 1-2cm'ish away from the head with the use of specialist pickup equipment. Ref: Neurobiology & sciences.


Exploring the knowns, and ruling them out, before exploring alternative explanations for experiences, creates a solid platform for expanding inner knowledge. Yet the more important thing to realize, is that it can't hurt you regardless, and in fact, is often the complete opposite to what you may have expected.

Science serves a purpose. To create a structurally resilient reality that is difficult to accidentally break, yet it's still only a stepping stone, no the end of the road.

If you get me, then you've already seen enough impossible things to be ready to accept science as a tool, not a limit.


----------



## Wayde

Couldn't see an edit function, I meant 'not the end of the road'.

It's time for the stigma of schizophrenia, paranoia, bipolar, autism, etc to be seen for what what it actually is. Hypersensitive is closer to the mark, yet it's simply progress, far from anything hyper, unless that's all you want to see...

Nobody said it was easy.....


----------



## Wayde

And just to put your mind at ease, if it isn't, and if that didn't make sense...
If it is true that others can hear your thoughts, which is actually a possibility if you're ready for that, any one way communication without approval actually puts you in a position of holding the highest moral ground by default, so feel free to smile and say hello, even if just in thought. Experiment with a positive interpretation


----------



## GreyWorld

Topics like this just prove that telepathy would be the worst possible curse for humans. If we could hear each other's thoughts all the time, it would be like having a million radios all turned on at the same time, everywhere we go, at all times of the day and night. Nobody would have any privacy. Nobody could lie. There could be no secrets. We wouldn't be able to sleep.

The good news is that people can't read your mind. It may seem that way, but really, the majority of people you pass on the streets don't know you or care about you. They're fixated on their own problems and just getting through the day and dealing with bosses, coworkers, friends, teachers, and everyone else who's causing them trouble. If you keep thinking that people are reading your mind, you need to speak to a therapist or psychologist about it. They may be able to help you. Of course, you have to be willing to let them help you, and one of the characteristics of the schizophrenic is that they tend to not trust people very much. (Can't say I blame them, really.)

I used to go on a forum at Multiply.com (now defunct), and there were two schizophrenic members. One was convinced of all sorts of weird things, like seeing signs from God in the sky and so forth. He was not on medication. Last time he posted, he was writing a book about his experiences. Don't know if he ever found a publisher. The other guy was on medication, which kept the symptoms mostly under control. He used to believe that people on the TV were talking about him, and that articles in the newspaper were all about his life. With medication, he stopped believing that...but he was still convinced, on some level, that he really did hear the TV newscaster mentioning his name. He never could completely shake the belief that it really happened. So, medicine may not help you completely, but it may enable you to feel more in control of your life.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

People cannot hear your thoughts. The internet, however, can read them.


----------



## 0blank0

I wish I could read peoples thoughts. But like an on/off switch type deal. Don't you think though you'd be able to hear someone's thoughts as well if others were to hear yours?


----------



## anon97

*Can people hear your thoughts?*

I thought the same way a few years ago and now I can hear my thoughts everywhere I go.. It's called gang-stalking. Look up EMF WEAPONS also, it is possible that it's mind-control and more people than you realize are going through it. People have very different experiences, and it is done by different means. It's a very real. It's a sick form of torture.


----------



## anon97

*Can people hear your thoughts?*

I thought the same way a few years ago and now I can hear my thoughts everywhere I go.. It's called gang-stalking. Look up EMF WEAPONS also, it is possible that it's mind-control and more people than you realize are going through it. People have very different experiences, and it is done by different means. It's a very real sick form of torture.


----------

